# cholesterol levels at 5.9



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Was at the doctors on Tuesday to get my thyroid and glucose levels checked, results have only came back for thyroid so far but the receptionist mention that my cholesterol levels were at 5.9 and ideally they should be 5.

Can't really get a definitive answer on the google machine so thought i'd check this little fountain of knowledge as i know very little on this subject. So really should i be concerned, is it alright?

Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

5.9 isn't that high but different countries will have different levels. I live in Germany and when I had my levels tested last year they were 5.7 and the Dr said the level was a little bit high so we should keep an eye on it but that was all. My Father, who lives in the UK, was tested with a level of 5.5 and the Dr was taking about statins straight away.

If you are worried increase your intake of fatty fish and get some Flora pro-activ.


----------



## Bridget30 (Feb 10, 2016)

You shoud stop eating fast food, butter and sweets if you do. The level that you mantioned is really high and it does not make any good your heart. Try to decrease you body fat and the level of cholesterol will drop down


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bridget30 said:


> You shoud stop eating fast food, butter and sweets if you do. The level that you mantioned is really high and it does not make any good your heart. Try to decrease you body fat and the level of cholesterol will drop down


 what has butter got to do with a good heart??

5.9 is not massively high what is more important is the ratio of LDL and HDL in this combined number....


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Second to this one ^^^^

At OP, if LDL/HDL ratio is between 1.5 and 3.5 , it should be fine.

Just to add, how much is TC/HDL ratio?


----------

